# Where to get NCR18650 for cheap.



## zemike (Sep 3, 2007)

Panasonic NCR18650 are true 2900mAh cells, but very expensive to get.

Well, here is a nice source of those cells: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280618309220&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

I have received a battery pack from this seller and it contains 6 genuine NCR18650.
Only drawback - the cells are glued to the pack, so the covering film will have to be replaced by heatshrink.


----------



## savagemann (Jan 14, 2008)

Wow, thats a pretty good deal.
Thanx for the heads up.


----------



## Goldigger (Nov 6, 2009)

i bet these are no where near 4000mah
http://cgi.ebay.com/6-Pcs-18650-400...634365282?pt=US_Batteries&hash=item4aa74c2562

http://cgi.ebay.com/Panasonic-NCR18...266429165?pt=US_Batteries&hash=item5addb11eed


----------



## klynk (Apr 18, 2010)

*Goldigger*
Of course, 4000 mAh is fake.


----------



## Goldigger (Nov 6, 2009)

I was looking to see if i could get them in the uk
There not cheap £16.99 for 2
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/2x-Panasonic-...281963&cguid=4a10c64412b0a0e202c6d406fff632d8

I found his graphs interesting though, dont know how accurate they are, but the SenyBor 18650's seem pretty good









*% of Claimed Capacity*









*Measured Capacity @ 1A*









Some tests on CPF suggest the SenyBor are crap!
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=274103&page=1


----------



## HEY HEY ITS HENDO (Feb 23, 2008)

i would love some panasonic cells but heres a few cheapies

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120645500635&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

http://www.light-reviews.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=513 18650 review
.
http://www.kaidomain.com/ProductDetails.aspx?ProductId=11000

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150543463147


----------



## zemike (Sep 3, 2007)

*HEY HEY ITS HENDO*
Those are far from cheap.
In my link the price is $5 per cell.
I have tested those cells @1A from 4.2 to 3.0V
Blue cells from DX - 2000mAh
Black trustfires - 2200mAh
Panasonics - 2600mAh


----------



## Goldigger (Nov 6, 2009)

zemike said:


> *HEY HEY ITS HENDO*
> Those are far from cheap.
> In my link the price is $5 per cell.
> I have tested those cells @1A from 4.2 to 3.0V
> ...


+$15.95 shipping to the UK =£28.33
Not a big deal for us uk boys..


----------



## BlownCivic (Sep 12, 2006)

Keep in mind though, that some of these cells are now needing higher final voltages for charging to reach the claimed capacities. I know for a fact that the Samsung 30A cells are rated for 3,000 mAh, but the final fully charged voltage is 4.35v as opposed to the 4.2v that most all LiPo chargers cut off at. I have yet to find a charger that I can adjust the final voltage so as to permit a full charge on my Samsung cells. I am seeing 2,600-2,650 mAh charges/discharges with the cutoff at 4.2v.


----------



## vroom9 (Feb 24, 2009)

Charging a li-ion to 4.35 is nothing but a trick. Actually make that a dangerous trick. It is right at the edge of kaboom, and is really hard on the cell. Sure you get that extra capacity, but at the cost of greatly reduced cycle life and threat of fire.


----------



## HEY HEY ITS HENDO (Feb 23, 2008)

............. Goldigger
.... and dont forget the bit you lose on the exchange rate $$+
....and dont forget THIS!!
suddenly they become $20+ per cell :nonod:


----------



## BlownCivic (Sep 12, 2006)

vroom9 said:


> Charging a li-ion to 4.35 is nothing but a trick. Actually make that a dangerous trick. It is right at the edge of kaboom, and is really hard on the cell. Sure you get that extra capacity, but at the cost of greatly reduced cycle life and threat of fire.


That is in fact *NOT* correct. Samsung themselves rate these cells based on the higher final charge voltage, and have designed/configured the cells to be handled in this manner. If that were the case, do you honestly think a large manufacturer like Samsung would open themselves up to the liability concerns of pushing the boundaries just to claim a few extra mAh? No. The manufacturer data sheets show the higher numbers:

http://www.samsungsdi.com/battery/cylindrical-ICR185650-30A.jsp


----------



## Goldigger (Nov 6, 2009)

HEY HEY ITS HENDO said:


> ............. Goldigger
> .... and dont forget the bit you lose on the exchange rate $$+
> ....and dont forget THIS!!
> suddenly they become $20+ per cell :nonod:


I was thinking that, but never been able to get a black and white figure as to what we would get charged for importing something from the US..
Seems to be a bit of a lottery..

Thanks for the photo 

For example i wanted a new dive light which was only available in the states and was $1000
which is £628 at the time is was about £560 due to the exchange rate..

I couldnt get a accurate rate of what i was going to bit hit with eg vat and import tax, sometimes theres also a handling fee..etc

You can buy the same light here now and it costs £875..WTF


----------



## vroom9 (Feb 24, 2009)

BlownCivic said:


> That is in fact *NOT* correct. Samsung themselves rate these cells based on the higher final charge voltage, and have designed/configured the cells to be handled in this manner. If that were the case, do you honestly think a large manufacturer like Samsung would open themselves up to the liability concerns of pushing the boundaries just to claim a few extra mAh? No. The manufacturer data sheets show the higher numbers:
> 
> http://www.samsungsdi.com/battery/cylindrical-ICR185650-30A.jsp


Well I guess I've not been keeping up on the cylindrical Lithium ion batteries. Until looking at that spec I had never seen a "real" manufacturer like Samsung rate a cell with this high of a charge termination voltage. There must be some differences in the electrolyte and other materials in the cells that extend the max voltage beyond the previously limited max cell voltage to 4.2 volts.

I would like to see some cycle life data on those cells. That data sheet is pretty brief.

Now if they were only a bit less expensive. Well that and I don't have any chargers that do 4.35 volts.


----------



## Goldigger (Nov 6, 2009)

I can see a problem with these..if you've got a bog standard charger like myself for 18650's the cut off voltage is 4.20v?
so you will not get the 3000mah out of each cell...?

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=287256
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Samsung-18650...450381303?pt=US_Batteries&hash=item4cf060a9f7


----------



## zemike (Sep 3, 2007)

Goldigger said:


> +$15.95 shipping to the UK =£28.33
> Not a big deal for us uk boys..


Yeah, forgot about HRM taxes and shipping.
Actually I have ordered 4 batteries, the shipping was $15.95 for all four - that's a nice deal.

Those Panas cells are regular li-ion with 4.2V max, but they can be safely discharged to 2.5V. This is much better than Samsung's 4.3V


----------



## BlownCivic (Sep 12, 2006)

Goldigger said:


> I can see a problem with these..if you've got a bog standard charger like myself for 18650's the cut off voltage is 4.20v?
> so you will not get the 3000mah out of each cell...?


That is correct. This is currently my dilemna. There is a charger from an Italian comapny that does individual cells which will cut off at 4.3v, but it is a single cell charger (looks exactly like the regular 18650/CR123A chargers), and my batteries are all in packs.

At least I can take great satisfaction in knowing that by charging my packs only to about 80% capacity due to the low voltage cut off that they will live a long happy life (for now :smilewinkgrin: ).


----------

